# Recertified externe Festplatte



## davidwigald11 (13. August 2016)

Hallo,
ich steh vor einer Entscheidung und zwar hab ich mir letzte Woche für 130€ eine 3TB 2,5" WD Platte gekauft als Datengrab und um Videos davon auf dem Fernseher zu schauen (da der TV nur bis 1TB erkennt) einen 128GB Usb Stick für 28€.
Im Moment gibts bei WD recertified Festplatten im Angebot. 1TB für 35€ und 2TB für 45€. Die 1TB könnte ich auch an den TV anschließen und wenn ich die beiden andern zurückschicken würde würde ich quasi 78€ sparen.

Die Frage ist jetzt wie riskant ist der Kauf einer recertified Platte? Da kommen ne Menge Filme drauf und die würde ich ungern verlieren, denn dafür hab ich kein Backup oder sowas weil es einfach zu viele Daten sind um sie doppelt zu speichern. Hat jemand konkrete schlechte Erfahrungen mit solchen Platten oder denkt ihr das ich die bedenkenlos kaufen kann? Man hat außerdem nur 6 Monate Gewährleistung. Allerdings hab ich von dem "badewannen effekt" gehört das die Platte entweder ganz am Anfang oder ganz am Ende ihrer Lebenszeit versagt und ganz am Ende kann auch eine neuartige Platte versagen...

Hat jemand einen Rat?


----------



## Inzersdorfer (13. August 2016)

*Ich* würde keine rezertified HDD kaufen, man kennt die Vorgeschichte der Platte nicht, die wurde ja mit einem Defekt umgetauscht.

Im Übrigen gilt auch hier das ewig gleiche Datensicherungsmantra:

Alle Massenspeicher, egal wie neu oder alt, wie gut oder schlecht ihr Zustand auch sei können jederzeit ohne Vorwarnung vollständig ausfallen. Gegen Datenverlust hilft nur eine Sicherung, bei wichtigen Daten zusätzlich ein Backup der Sicherung.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (13. August 2016)

Wobei man bei einer recertified Festplatte sagen könnte, dass der "Schwachpunkt" der Festplatte schon beseitigt wurde. Selbst eine neue Festplatte kann dir mit wenigen Betriebsstunden ausfallen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. August 2016)

Ich habe die beiden jetzt einfach mal bestellt und lass die erstmal ankommen und entscheiden dann welche ich zurückschicke.
Auf was sollte ich bei den recertified Platten besonders achten? Smart Werte werden wohl kaum aussagekräftig sein da sie vermutlich eh zurückgesetzt werden. Also kann ich nur aufs äußere achten oder sonst noch Merkmale durch die ich den Zustand besser einschätzen kann?

2 gefällt mir auf den ersten Beitrag? sind die recertified wirklich so schlecht? Also da kommen quasi nur Filme drauf nichts übertrieben wichtiges. sie sind trotzdem dauerhaft im einsatz und zwar wird eine dauerhaft am fernseher hängen den ich jeden tag benutze.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (13. August 2016)

Wie schon geschrieben ist die Vorgeschichte der Platte unbekannt, das Risiko das hier nach den 6 Monaten Garantie (die durch den Verkäufer per Gesetz vorgeschriebenen 6+18 Monate Gewährleistung bleibt unbenommen, nur müsstest du im Schadensfall nach den ersten 6 Monaten den Nachweis erbringen das ein Sachmangel schon bei Übergabe vorlag, was in der Praxis wirtschaftlich vertretbar nicht möglich ist) ein Ausfall recht bald erfolgt ist halt erhöht.

Da hier nur Daten (Filme) gespeichert werden sollen,  deren Verlust zwar unangenehm aber keine Katastrophe wären kannst die ruhig nehmen.
_(Aber jammer uns nicht die Ohren voll falls die Platten vorzeitig die Grätsche machen)_


----------



## Dr. med iziner (13. August 2016)

Die Grätsche kann jede Platte jederzeit machen.  Ich habe eine MediaMax Platte (so ähnlich wie die recertified Festplatten) als eine von zwei Backup-Platten und keine Probleme. Entscheiden musst du für dich selbst.


----------



## mardsis (16. August 2016)

Die Systemplatte meines ersten Rechners war eine Recertified-WD Festplatte. Hat inzwischen über 8000 Betriebsstunden und 2000 Einschaltvorgänge absolviert und läuft immer noch einwandfrei. Also prinzipiell würde ich sagen, dass man recertified ohne größere Sorgen kaufen kann, ein Backup sollte man sowieso immer haben.


----------

